# they re insane



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Your living in a state that elected a socialist to congress, and Hillary and Schumer to the Senate before her. Move!


----------



## Poppabear62 (Aug 17, 2010)

ironsman said:


> NY State Assembly Bill A722B
> 
> NY State Assembly Bill A600


Nothing better to do I guess??


----------



## Schoeny (9 mo ago)

no good!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

yerah no good at all


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

well its NY, could just as well be California, or like states.


----------



## jmc123617 (Mar 3, 2018)

I unfortunately am stuck in this state. It seems every year a bill that bans the hunting derbies is proposed, along with no firearm raffles for fundraising. I know the news covers the Holley NY Fire Company's Squirrel Slam Derby like it is the worst thing ever. I've never seen the pheasant one though that seems new. I can't wait to retire and get out of New York, I'm just too far along in my career right now to give up the pension.


----------

